# Pregnancy Test Help!



## Suzy Rhodes

Hi ladies! My husband and I are trying for baby number 2! The test I took I was 14dpo and it was negative. I looked this morning and it had a faint blue line. Could this be an evaporation line or an actual positive test? I don’t want to over think, but I am getting SO anxious!


----------



## LNWXO

Is this the one you took that was negative? And then looked after the time limit? Or is this a new test after the negative? 
If it’s the same test I’d say could be an evap. But regardless I would probably test again just to be sure :) fingers crossed it’s an actual positive!! Xx


----------



## Suzy Rhodes

LNWXO said:


> Is this the one you took that was negative? And then looked after the time limit? Or is this a new test after the negative?
> If it’s the same test I’d say could be an evap. But regardless I would probably test again just to be sure :) fingers crossed it’s an actual positive!! Xx

Yes it is the same test that said negative after I checked 3 minutes after and then the next morning I saw the fain line. Thank you! I will wait another 3-5 days to check. Just wanting to see what others thoughts and opinions were


----------



## LNWXO

Suzy Rhodes said:


> Yes it is the same test that said negative after I checked 3 minutes after and then the next morning I saw the fain line. Thank you! I will wait another 3-5 days to check. Just wanting to see what others thoughts and opinions were

Girl you have will power waiting 3-5 days haha! Good luck and fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

It look does look a bit thin but I would definitely test again! Good luck :dust:


----------

